# Aurora Borealis



## SeaBreeze

Had the pleasure of viewing these delightful Northern Lights many years ago, here are some photos...http://www.spaceweather.com/aurora/gallery_01aug10_page2.htm


----------



## rkunsaw

Those are amazing when they light up the sky like that.

They are rarely seen in this part of the country but when conditions are just right we can get a glimpse of them.


----------



## SifuPhil

Photoshopped! layful:

I've never had the pleasure nor experienced the wonder of those lights. As rkunsaw said they don't seem to make it over to this side of the country very often, and if they did they'd probably be drowned out by flashing police lights and the glow of millions of wide-screen TVs tuned to "Dancing with the Stars" ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

They're amazing as they dance in the sky, coloring is beautiful!  We were young, in our early twenties, when we went to the Northwest Territories in Canada, and Alaska for a camping trip.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Northern Lights Dancing Behind Volcanic Eruption*

*Incredible* photos from a photographer named Appleton, who got some amazing shots of the Aurora Borealis (Northern Lights), dancing behind an Icelandic volcano that was erupting. To see more pics, and visit his website for more photography, visit here...http://www.katu.com/blogs/weather/A-...203885341.html


----------



## That Guy

Wow!!!


----------



## Anne

Thanks for that, SeaBreeze.   Gorgeous photos....that's one thing I miss about the northern states, is the beautiful dancing Aurora.  Awesome, for sure.


----------



## cmillken

That has got to be the coolest photo I have ever seen. I have actually vacationed in Alaska and have gone hiking there. While sleeping in a freezing cold log cabin in the middle of winter, I got to see the northern lights, or aurora borealis. It was a great sight and a great experience. I have always wanted to witness a volcanic eruption. This picture, which combines the two amazing sights, is awesome.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) of Alaska - See Them If You Can*

I had the pleasure of seeing these beautiful dancing lights in the sky during my camping trips years ago in Canada and Alaska.  The Northern Lights are enchanting.


----------



## SeaBreeze

More photos here...http://www.spaceweather.com/aurora/gallery_01aug10_page2.htm


----------



## Anne

Those are absolutely beautiful!!  I grew up watching the northern lights, as we called them, and have certainly missed them since we moved.  Used to stay up half the night, all bundled up to watch them, and especially enjoyed the green and red ones; which were rare.
Hoping someday to be able to watch them again.


----------



## Rainee

That is just awesome I have never seen them but my husband says down in Cornwall he saw plenty of them in his 
years he was growing up , the only ones I have seen are in Tasmania.. here is a youtube of our Australian ones.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC7QroiDVQw
they sure are the most beautiful sights I have ever seen and I just love this one seabreeze so colourful and really enchanting..


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Shapeshifting Northern Lights Dance Over Alaska*

I was fortunate enough to see the beautiful Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) in person. Here are some photos of them from space.com...http://www.space.com/23983-dancing-n...ka-photos.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Aurora Borealis to Be Seen Further South Tonight and Tomorrow Night*

They said here in Colorado, the Aurora Borealis could be seen tonight between midnight and 2AM, and tomorrow night...but tonight would be the best viewing.  Well, just poked my head out to see if it was worth staying up for, and there's a lot of cloud cover.  That coupled with the lights of the city, would make it a no go.  Too bad, as it would be a rare treat to see the lights here.


----------



## Reen

Seems a long way South to see that SeaBreeze.Is that usual?


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's very unusual Reen, it was too cloudy to see anything by me.  Better chance if we were out camping in the wilderness, away from all the artificial city light.  I'm happy I was able to see them years ago in Canada and Alaska...a sight to behold, wished I had a good camera to record them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Have You Ever Been In an Area with the Aurora Borealis (Northern Lights)?*

We went camping when we were young in Canada and Alaska, and I was amazed at the beauty of the Northern Lights in the skies.  Unfortunately I only had a Polaroid camera, so I have no photos of the beauty I enjoyed there.  Do you live in an area, or have visited an area where you could see the Aurora Borealis??


----------



## BlunderWoman

No, but it is pretty


----------



## Fern

We can see the aurora australis (or the _southern lights_),from our top lounge window,beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're very lucky Fern, that makes life just that much better to be able to see such lovely sights from the window of your own home.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

When I was growing up in Northern Idaho, we would go out late at night and watch the Northern Lights, and I really enjoyed seeing them. They were not as spectacular in Idaho as you would see further north, but still beautiful. 
I still remember the first time my mom woke me up and asked me to come outside and look at the sky, and being amazed at the lights, waving, ebbing and flowing up and down, mostly whiteish, but sometimes colored.
One time, years later, the kids and I were watching them in Spokane (WA), and they were a beautiful red color, and almost all across the sky. We would watch for an hour or so before they finally faded out again.
My mother was great for showing me things like that, even when it meant waking me up in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze

HFL, Idaho is a very beautiful state, I wouldn't mind living there.  Your mom sounds like she was very cool, to show you those wonderful things and leave you with beautiful memories until this day. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Boy from Texas Gets His Wish to See Northern Lights in Alaska, As His Vision Fades*

This young boy from Texas who was going blind had a wish to see the Aurora Borealis, his wish was fulfilled in Alaska. http://www.newsminer.com/news/local...cle_8f3fedde-4615-11e4-9def-0017a43b2370.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

Over Greenland and Iceland...http://www.boredpanda.com/epic-aurora-borealis-over-greenland-and-iceland/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fairbanks, Alaska


----------



## MsGuided

Viewing the Aurora is one of my favourite things about living in the north...


----------



## Pete

SeaBreeze said:


> Had the pleasure of viewing these delightful Northern Lights many years ago, here are some photos...



Though not as spectacular as yours or any of the others on this thread
when I went out to turn my generator off one night 
this is what the sky looked like.


----------



## jujube

Wow!  I would love to see them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pete said:


> Though not as spectacular as yours or any of the others on this thread
> when I went out to turn my generator off one night
> this is what the sky looked like.
> 
> View attachment 43602



Pete, I love your northern lights photo!  None of the pictures on this thread are mine personally, when I had the delight of seeing the northern lights in either Canada or Alaska, I had no good camera equipment to capture the beauty.  But, the memories of the skies that we saw outside of our tent are cherished after all these years.

I was amazed the first time I saw the Aurora Borealis, the movement and lighting was something I've never witnessed before in my life, so I envy those who can see that natural beauty often.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Mid September we were on a cruise in Alaska.   We happened to be able to see the Northern Lights (not colorful like here) and it was so, so cool.    Probably the highlight of the trip for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze,  I  used to see them occasionally  when I was growing up in Michigan.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're lucky Falcon, I would like to see them again someday, quite the sight!


----------

